# Betrug durch ein Kevin Kremer auf Ebay-Kleinanzeigen und Quoka



## Carlo_69 (5 Oktober 2019)

Achtung: Betrug durch ein Kevin Kremer auf Ebay-Kleinanzeigen und Quoka. Total unauffällige Artikel, sehr freundlich, aber leider nur eine IBAN bei der Volksbank Oberberg. Nach Zahlung keinerlei Reaktion mehr und Handy-Nummer nicht mehr aktiv. Nach meiner Recherche ist das wohl schon öfters passiert, jetzt folgt erst mal Anzeige. Mal schauen, was dann passiert...... Mit einem Konto auf bei einer Volksbank sollte sich ja was ermitteln lassen.....

Ich weiss schon, dass eine Überweisung leichtsinnig war, aber hier hat es sich um einen gebrauchten Laubsauger gehandelt, da habe ich wirklich nichts böses vermutet.....

Falls jemand etwas ähnliches passiert ist, oder diesen Kevin Kremer kennt, dann bitte hier im Forum einstellen.
Danke


----------



## jupp11 (5 Oktober 2019)

Ist das der Knabe?  https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-bestandsliste.html?userId=60071647
angeblich seit dem 11.8.2018 angemeldet 
leider kann man bei ebay nicht sehen wann er und wieviel er angeboten hat
zwei finden sich noch im Cache


> Flymo Luftkissenmäher/; strom/ funktionstüchtiges sammlerstück
> *30 € VB*
> 51545
> *Waldbröl  21.08.2019*





> Kawasaki Z 750
> Preis: 4.300 €
> 3.700 € VB
> *33104 Paderborn*
> 23.07.2019


 scheint  zwischenzeitlich  verzogen zu sein*.....*


----------



## Carlo_69 (6 Oktober 2019)

Hey Jupp11, genau das schein er zu sein. Bei mir war es zwar Quoka, aber auch aus Waldbröl. Und zwei Personen mit dem Namen Kevin Kremer aus Waldbröl wäre ja ein extremer "Zufall".
Ich habe mal alle Einträge aus dem Telefonbuch mit "Kremer" aus Waldbröl angerufen, und eine Frau wusste gleich um was es geht, da Sie schon einen identischen Anruf von einem anderen Betrogenen hatte..... Aber leider kennt keiner der kontaktierten Personen diesen Kevin. Auf jeden Fall existiert noch ein Konto in auf der Volksbank in Wiehl was ein Nachbarort von Waldbröl ist.
Na ja, auf jeden Fall folgt jetzt eine Anzeige, der Eigentümer von einem Konto sollte ja zu ermitteln sein. 
Es ist immer wieder unglaublich, mit was für einer Unverschämtheit manche Personen auftreten...... 
Danke und Grüsse


----------



## Reducal (6 Oktober 2019)

Carlo_69 schrieb:


> ...auf jeden Fall folgt jetzt eine Anzeige...


Bei der Strafanzeige unbedingt den "Strafantrag" stellen und konkret Rückgewinnungshilfe durch die Staatsanwaltschaft beantragen. Dann wird das Verfahren nämlich nur gegen Auflage eingestellt, so die übliche Prozedere.


----------



## Carlo_69 (6 Oktober 2019)

Super, danke für die Info, das hätte ich nicht gewusst. Das ist wirklich mal ein Forum wo einem geholfen wird und nicht nur unnütze Kommentare geschrieben werden


----------



## Jessika (30 Oktober 2019)

Der gute Herr ist derzeit wieder aktiv auf Ebay Kleinanzeigen. Wir hatten gerade Kontakt. Habe den Knaben aber mal gegoogelt und bin dann hier aufs Forum gestoßen. Kevin Kremer aus Waldbröl....


----------



## Jessika (30 Oktober 2019)

Das jetzige Konto hat er bei der Postbank übrigens....


----------



## jupp11 (30 Oktober 2019)

Jessika schrieb:


> Habe den Knaben aber mal gegoogelt und bin dann hier aufs Forum gestoßen. Kevin Kremer aus Waldbröl....


Suche nach Kevin Kremer: Position 9 für CB
Suche nach Kevin Kremer + ebay : Position 1 für CB 

PS: Hat sich vermutlich  den Namen als Täuschungsmanöver  ausgesucht...


----------



## Guido Adrians (30 Oktober 2019)

Auch rauf reingefallen
Habe ne Kopie vom Personalausweis


----------



## jupp11 (30 Oktober 2019)

Guido Adrians schrieb:


> Habe ne Kopie vom Personalausweis


Ob der/die echt ist? Wenn jemand auf Betrug aus ist,
wird er kaum ein echtes Dokument kopieren.
Würde den Vorgang der Polizei schildern verbunden mit einer  Anzeige.


----------



## Jessika (30 Oktober 2019)

Ich bin zum Glück nicht auf ihn reingefallen. Hab ihn etwas hingehalten und fand es doch recht merkwürdig,dass er erst seit heute aktiv ist/war (Konto ist schon wieder gesperrt worden in der Zwischenzeit) und einen Thermomix Tm 5 für 380 Euro an mich verkaufen wollte.....

Allen anderen kann ich auch nur raten,den Vogel anzuzeigen. Geht gar nicht sowas!!


----------



## Hippo (30 Oktober 2019)

Könnte mir nicht passieren ...
... ich bin so alt - ich kann noch ohne Thermomix kochen


----------



## BenTigger (30 Oktober 2019)

Nur das schlimme an deinen Kochkünsten ist, das schmeckt auch noch saugut  und wenn man wieder zu Hause ist, hat man 5 Kilo zugenommen , wie ich aus leidvoller Selbsterfahrung gelernt habe...


----------



## Hippo (30 Oktober 2019)

:-(


----------



## Carlo_69 (1 November 2019)

Das ist ja kaum zu glauben. Ich habe eine PN von einem anderen  TN hier aus dem Forum, der auch auf diesen Kollegen hereingefallen ist. Der Typ ist wohl recht aktiv....
Bei Ebay-Kleinanzeigen hatte ich auch Kontakt mit dem Kevin Kremer, den Jupp11 am 05.10 hier als Link eingestellt hat. Er bestreitet aber, jemals in Waldbröl verkauft zu haben. 
@ Jupp, bist Du sicher, dass die beiden Inserate auch dem Cache von dem Kevin Kremer aus dem Link stammen ?
@ Guido, kannst Du mit mal bitte die Kopie von Ausweis zukommen lassen. Gerne auch als PN.
Ich zeige den Typ auf jeden Fall an. 
Grüsse


----------



## jupp11 (1 November 2019)

Bei ebay kleinanzeigen kann sich jeder nennen wie will. Geprüft wird nichts, außer dass man für  Anmeldung eine emailadresse braucht. Jeder kann sich nennen, wie er will anders als bei ebay bei der Anmeldung zwingend erforderlich ist und  Anmeldedatum und Bewertungen von Verkäufern aufrufbar sind. 
Google Cache  ist  nur begrenzte  Zeit aufrufbar inbesondere bei solch flüchtigen Links.
Man ist also auf Treu und Glauben angewiesen und muß daher entsprechend Vorsichtmaßnahmen
 treffen insbesonders, wenn es um größere Beträge geht.


----------



## Hippo (1 November 2019)

Wie schreibt Google bei den Kleinanzeigen?

*gebetsmühleanwerf*



> eBay Kleinanzeigen nimmt nicht an der Transaktion teil. In den meisten Fällen wird die *Ware persönlich abgeholt* bzw. die Dienstleistung erbracht und vor *Ort bar bezahlt*.
> 
> 
> Dies ist auch die sicherste Art der Abwicklung.
> ...


----------



## jupp11 (1 November 2019)

> *Vertrauen Sie Ihrem Instinkt. Angebote die zu gut sind um wahr zu sein, sind es meistens auch nicht. *


Und genau da hakt es. Geblendet von der Aussicht ein Superduperschnäppchen zu machen,
 wird jede Vorsicht über Bord geworfen.


----------



## Carlo_69 (2 November 2019)

Hey Jupp, nochmals zu den beiden Anzeigen aus dem Cache. Ich hab es noch nicht ganz verstanden: Sind die sicher von genau dem Kevin Kremer, dem Du als Link angehängt hast, oder ist das nicht sicher.
Danke Grüsse


----------



## jupp11 (2 November 2019)

Wie ich schon schrieb: bei ebay Kleinanzeigen gibt es keine  Verifizierung solcher Daten.
Es war der Versuch ein bißchen an Information über den Namen rauszukitzeln.
Es bleibt dabei: wer reingefallen ist, muß es höchstwahrscheinlich unter Lehrgeld verbuchen.


----------



## Reducal (3 November 2019)

Carlo_69 schrieb:


> Sind die sicher von genau dem ….


Nichts ist sicher! eBay-Kleinanzeigen, Quoka, Spock, Mamikreisel usw. sind prima aber letztlich Fallen ohne ende.



Hippo schrieb:


> eBay-KA schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > eBay Kleinanzeigen nimmt nicht an der Transaktion teil. In den meisten Fällen wird die *Ware persönlich abgeholt* bzw. die Dienstleistung erbracht und vor *Ort bar bezahlt*.


Noch ein Trick: Halunken bezahlen mit falschen oder gekaperten PayPal-Accounts und übernehmen dann die Ware persönlich. Blöd, denn Zahlung mit PayPal und persönlichen Übergabe ist vom Verkäuferschutz durch PayPal ausgeschlossen. Die Zahlung platzt dann später freilich.


----------



## BesorgterKunde (19 November 2019)

Bin auch neulich auf Ebay auf ihn reingefallen, das Verfahren gegen ihn wurde jedoch neulich von der Staatsanwaltschaft Bonn eingestellt.


----------



## Hippo (19 November 2019)

Begründung?


----------



## Sarasaraw (22 November 2019)

Bin auch drauf reingefallen   200€ futsch..


----------



## Reducal (23 November 2019)

Hippo schrieb:


> Begründung?


Vielleicht falsche Personalie oder die eines anderen Opfers?


----------



## marcelsta (24 November 2019)

Ich bin leider auch Opfer von Kevin Kremer geworden.
Ich möchte mich nun gerne mit anderen Opfern zusammenschließen und gemeinsam Informationen gegen ihn sammeln.
Wer also mithelfen möchte, kann mir gerne privat schreiben oder auf diesen Kommentar antworten und ich melde mich dann bei ihm/ihr.
Vielen Dank!



Jessika schrieb:


> Das jetzige Konto hat er bei der Postbank übrigens....


Kannst du mir bitte die Kontodaten schicken, die Ihr von diesem Kevin Kremer bekommen habt?
Ich bin dankbar für jede Information.



Guido Adrians schrieb:


> Auch rauf reingefallen
> Habe ne Kopie vom Personalausweis


Kannst du mir diese Kopie bitte schicken? Vielen Dank!



BesorgterKunde schrieb:


> Bin auch neulich auf Ebay auf ihn reingefallen, das Verfahren gegen ihn wurde jedoch neulich von der Staatsanwaltschaft Bonn eingestellt.


Welche Informationen konntest du denn über diesen Kevin Kremer sammeln?

[Modedit: Bitte nicht für jeden Satz einen eigenen Post anlegen. über die Funktion +Zitat kann man mehrere Zitate in einem Post unterbringen]


----------



## jupp11 (24 November 2019)

Die du zitiert hast, sind nicht angemeldet. Private Infos sind daher nicht möglich. 
Vielleicht melden sich die Betreffenden an.


----------



## marcelsta (24 November 2019)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Die du zitiert hast, sind nicht angemeldet. Private Infos sind daher nicht möglich.
> Vielleicht melden sich die Betreffenden an.


Ist es möglich, anderweitig mit diesen Personen in Kontakt zu treten?


----------



## jupp11 (24 November 2019)

marcelsta schrieb:


> Ist es möglich, anderweitig mit diesen Personen in Kontakt zu treten?


Nein.  Nur wenn   sie das Forum nochmal besuchen und sich anmelden.
Selbst  der Betreiber des Forums kann den  Autor eines   Gastpostings nicht ermitteln.
Poste nicht d/eine  Mailadresse. Erstens weil nicht sicher wäre, dass es  die/der Betreffende wäre
und zweitens  weil du jede Menge Spam auf diese Adresse bekämst.

PS: Das ist der Nachteil, wenn Postings ohne Anmeldung möglich sind.......


----------



## Kim84 (25 November 2019)

Moin , bei Autoscout 24 scheint er auch gerade sehr aktiv zu sein . Dort unter Kremer Automobile ! Denke das er entweder viele helferlein hat oder er mit aller macht die Leute abzocken möchte da zur gleichen Zeit die gleichen Autos zum Teil unter 2-4 anderen Anbietern noch inseriert wurden ! Auto Naser war auch unter den Namen .


----------



## Kim84 (25 November 2019)

Habe es im übrigen auch bei Autoscout gemeldet .


----------



## Ra.Dr.H.j.Filkner (4 Dezember 2019)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
nehme mit dieser Nachricht Bezug auf die von Ihnen geführte "Hetzjagd" gegen Herrn Kremer. Zum einen möchte ich sie darüber aufklären, dass jeder Mensch vor dem deutschen Gesetz als unschuldig gilt bis er verurteilt wurde ( durch einen in sein Amt erhobenen Richter, nicht von verärgerten Personen...). Aufgrund dieser Tatsache und der, dass Herr Kremer selbst Opfer ist. Ihm wurde seine Identität gestohlen und auf seinen Namen wurden Konten eröffnet, Kredite aufgenommen und wie ihnen geschehen onlinedelikte begangen. Mein Mandant befand sich bis vor ca einer Woche in einer Klinik. ( wird aus Datenschutz nicht weiter ausgeführt ). Wir können ihre Wut verstehen , gerichtet wird sie allerdings gegen den falschen, dass sozusagen erste Opfer der dahinter steckenden Bande. Mein Mandant musste schon seinen Wohnort wechseln etc., weshalb wir weiteres verhetzen nicht dulden. Ihr Verhalten bzw Ihre Texte, dass anschreiben und anrufen von Personen die zu seinem Umfeld gehören oder gehören könnten ermahne ich sie hiermit deutlichst zu unterlassen. Jedwede Handlungen dieser art, die nach dem heutigen Datum erfolgen werden wir Straf und Zivilrechtlich verfolgen. Rein um sie zu informieren führe ich Ihnen kurz die Konsequenzen auf :
Die *üble Nachrede nach* § *186* Strafgesetzbuch (*StGB*) *ist ein* Ehrdelikt, das sich von der Beleidigung (§ 185 *StGB*) dadurch unterscheidet, dass nicht die Äußerung eines bestimmten negativen Werturteils unter Strafe gestellt wird, sondern das Behaupten oder Verbreiten ehrenrühriger Tatsachen. Zudem kämen Zivilrechtliche Schadensersatz Ansprüche aufgrund der Rufschädigung hinzu.

weiterhin kämen vortäuschen einer Straftat, die Aufforderung bzw Erstellung eines Privaten Fahndungsaufrufes und vieles mehr hinzu. Im Endeffekt werden die meisten der Teilnehmer durch ihre minimale Beteiligung nichts zu befürchten haben ausser dem Aufwand, allerdings würden die Drahtzieher, Redelsführer definitiv mit voller Härte getroffen. Vorallem Frau Sarah M., ermahnen wir deutlich Ihre Hetzjagd zu beenden und sich angebrachter weise bei meinem Mandanten zu entschuldigen. Gerne bieten wir jedem geschädigten an, ihn zu beraten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Ra.Dr.Filkner


----------



## jupp11 (4 Dezember 2019)

Es wäre sinnvoll, sich im Forum anzumelden und dem Forenbetreiber ihre  Identität zu bestätigen.
Unangemeldet  kann jeder x-beliebige diesen Text verfassen


----------



## klausp (4 Dezember 2019)

Zu einem Rechtsanwalt, der so viele Schwierigkeiten mit der Groß- und Kleinschreibung hat, hätte ich nicht viel Vertrauen. 
Mir scheint eher, der Beitrag wurde mit einiger Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht von einem Rechtsanwalt verfasst.


----------



## jupp11 (4 Dezember 2019)

klausp schrieb:


> Zu einem Rechtsanwalt, der so viele Schwierigkeiten mit der Groß- und Kleinschreibung hat,


und mit der Rechtschreibung


klausp schrieb:


> Mir scheint eher, der Beitrag wurde mit einiger Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht von einem Rechtsanwalt verfasst.


Ein echter RA faselt  nicht so  geschwollen daher


----------



## marcelsta (4 Dezember 2019)

Ra.Dr.H.j.Filkner schrieb:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> nehme mit dieser Nachricht Bezug auf die von Ihnen geführte "Hetzjagd" gegen Herrn Kremer. Zum einen möchte ich sie darüber aufklären, dass jeder Mensch vor dem deutschen Gesetz als unschuldig gilt bis er verurteilt wurde ( durch einen in sein Amt erhobenen Richter, nicht von verärgerten Personen...). Aufgrund dieser Tatsache und der, dass Herr Kremer selbst Opfer ist. Ihm wurde seine Identität gestohlen und auf seinen Namen wurden Konten eröffnet, Kredite aufgenommen und wie ihnen geschehen onlinedelikte begangen. Mein Mandant befand sich bis vor ca einer Woche in einer Klinik. ( wird aus Datenschutz nicht weiter ausgeführt ). Wir können ihre Wut verstehen , gerichtet wird sie allerdings gegen den falschen, dass sozusagen erste Opfer der dahinter steckenden Bande. Mein Mandant musste schon seinen Wohnort wechseln etc., weshalb wir weiteres verhetzen nicht dulden. Ihr Verhalten bzw Ihre Texte, dass anschreiben und anrufen von Personen die zu seinem Umfeld gehören oder gehören könnten ermahne ich sie hiermit deutlichst zu unterlassen. Jedwede Handlungen dieser art, die nach dem heutigen Datum erfolgen werden wir Straf und Zivilrechtlich verfolgen. Rein um sie zu informieren führe ich Ihnen kurz die Konsequenzen auf :
> Die *üble Nachrede nach* § *186* Strafgesetzbuch (*StGB*) *ist ein* Ehrdelikt, das sich von der Beleidigung (§ 185 *StGB*) dadurch unterscheidet, dass nicht die Äußerung eines bestimmten negativen Werturteils unter Strafe gestellt wird, sondern das Behaupten oder Verbreiten ehrenrühriger Tatsachen. Zudem kämen Zivilrechtliche Schadensersatz Ansprüche aufgrund der Rufschädigung hinzu.
> 
> ...



Lieber „Herr Dr. Filkner“,

leider konnte ich nach einer ausführlichen Google-Recherche keine Kontaktdaten Ihrer Kanzlei finden.
Gerne können Sie sich in diesem Forum registrieren und mich anschließend per Direktnachricht kontaktieren.
Ich freue mich auf Ihre Nachricht.

Herzlichste Grüße,
marcelsta


----------



## Sarasaraw (4 Dezember 2019)

Ra.Dr.H.j.Filkner schrieb:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> nehme mit dieser Nachricht Bezug auf die von Ihnen geführte "Hetzjagd" gegen Herrn Kremer. Zum einen möchte ich sie darüber aufklären, dass jeder Mensch vor dem deutschen Gesetz als unschuldig gilt bis er verurteilt wurde ( durch einen in sein Amt erhobenen Richter, nicht von verärgerten Personen...). Aufgrund dieser Tatsache und der, dass Herr Kremer selbst Opfer ist. Ihm wurde seine Identität gestohlen und auf seinen Namen wurden Konten eröffnet, Kredite aufgenommen und wie ihnen geschehen onlinedelikte begangen. Mein Mandant befand sich bis vor ca einer Woche in einer Klinik. ( wird aus Datenschutz nicht weiter ausgeführt ). Wir können ihre Wut verstehen , gerichtet wird sie allerdings gegen den falschen, dass sozusagen erste Opfer der dahinter steckenden Bande. Mein Mandant musste schon seinen Wohnort wechseln etc., weshalb wir weiteres verhetzen nicht dulden. Ihr Verhalten bzw Ihre Texte, dass anschreiben und anrufen von Personen die zu seinem Umfeld gehören oder gehören könnten ermahne ich sie hiermit deutlichst zu unterlassen. Jedwede Handlungen dieser art, die nach dem heutigen Datum erfolgen werden wir Straf und Zivilrechtlich verfolgen. Rein um sie zu informieren führe ich Ihnen kurz die Konsequenzen auf :
> Die *üble Nachrede nach* § *186* Strafgesetzbuch (*StGB*) *ist ein* Ehrdelikt, das sich von der Beleidigung (§ 185 *StGB*) dadurch unterscheidet, dass nicht die Äußerung eines bestimmten negativen Werturteils unter Strafe gestellt wird, sondern das Behaupten oder Verbreiten ehrenrühriger Tatsachen. Zudem kämen Zivilrechtliche Schadensersatz Ansprüche aufgrund der Rufschädigung hinzu.
> 
> ...



Ich - als benannte Sara(h) M. (das Jurastudium hat Sie wohl nicht gelehrt, einen Namen richtig zuschreiben) - habe eine Person kontaktiert, die mit einem Kevin Kremer auf Facebook befreundet ist. In meiner Nachricht an diese Person steht, dass ich vermute, jemand habe seine Identität gestohlen und es ihm gerne sagen würde. Mit Hetzjagd hat das wenig zu tun und was Sie über mich behaupten, ist genauso falsch und ich würde Sie bitten, dies zu unterlassen. Wenn Ich mich nicht täusche, fällt das ganze unter 186 StGB. (Aber Sie sind ja hier der Anwalt...)


----------



## jupp11 (4 Dezember 2019)

Wer mag wohl daran Interesse haben hier Räucherstäbchen anzuzünden? 



Sarasaraw schrieb:


> (Aber Sie sind ja hier der Anwalt...)


Wenn der Anwalt ist, fress ich einen Besen (mit Stiel) 

Der Thread scheint "irgendjemand"  fürchterlich zu wurmen.


----------



## Reducal (4 Dezember 2019)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Der Thread scheint "irgendjemand" fürchterlich zu wurmen.


Vermutlich aber warum nimmt dieser Heini nicht einfach eine andere Vorratspersonalie her? Professionelle Kriminelle jonglieren mit Daten und nageln sich nicht daran fest.


----------



## jupp11 (4 Dezember 2019)

Gib dem Deppen keine Tipps


----------



## Thermomix-Opfer (27 Dezember 2019)

Diese Person hat mir nach einer Anzeige auf Quoka 200€ Anzahlung für einen Thermomix TM5 erschlichen.
Danach war er nicht mehr erreichbar. Die Anzeige ist noch längere Zeit später mit kleinen inhaltlichen Änderungen
und geändertem Standort (nur 16 km entfernt) aufgegeben worden. Trotz mehrmaliger Mitteilung an Quoka ist
die Anzeige weiterhin mehrfach erschienen. Was bei Quoka verifizierte email-Adresse heißt, weis ich bis heute immer
noch nicht. Ich habe am 14.10.2019 Anzeige wegen Betrug  erstattet. Bis jetzt jedoch keinerlei Ergebnisse. Wem ist
ähnliches passiert und wer hat was gegen diese Person Kevin Kremer erreicht?


----------



## jupp11 (27 Dezember 2019)

Thermomix-Opfer schrieb:


> Diese Person hat mir nach einer Anzeige auf Quoka 200€ Anzahlung für einen Thermomix TM5 erschlichen.


Vorkasse = Überweisung? Wie lauten  die Kontendaten?


Thermomix-Opfer schrieb:


> Trotz mehrmaliger Mitteilung an Quoka ist
> die Anzeige weiterhin mehrfach erschienen. Was bei Quoka verifizierte email-Adresse heißt, weis ich bis heute immer
> noch nicht.


Verifiziert heißt nur, dass die Adresse existiert aber nicht, dass sie unbedingt vertrauenswürdig ist.


Thermomix-Opfer schrieb:


> Ich habe am 14.10.2019 Anzeige wegen Betrug  erstattet. Bis jetzt jedoch keinerlei Ergebnisse. Wem ist
> ähnliches passiert und wer hat was gegen diese Person Kevin Kremer erreicht?


Bisher wohl  niemand, da er anscheinend ungerührt weiter macht.
Fakeaccounts sind sehr schwer zu identifizieren bzw erfordern einen erheblichen Ermittlungsaufwand.


----------



## marcelsta (27 Dezember 2019)

Thermomix-Opfer schrieb:


> Diese Person hat mir nach einer Anzeige auf Quoka 200€ Anzahlung für einen Thermomix TM5 erschlichen.
> Danach war er nicht mehr erreichbar. Die Anzeige ist noch längere Zeit später mit kleinen inhaltlichen Änderungen
> und geändertem Standort (nur 16 km entfernt) aufgegeben worden. Trotz mehrmaliger Mitteilung an Quoka ist
> die Anzeige weiterhin mehrfach erschienen. Was bei Quoka verifizierte email-Adresse heißt, weis ich bis heute immer
> ...


Ich habe auch Anzeige erstattet, jedoch bis jetzt keine Rückmeldung von der Staatsanwaltschaft erhalten. Ich befürchte, dass es der Polizei bzw. Staatsanwaltschaft auch weiterhin schwer fallen wird, diesen Kevin Kremer zu stoppen. Denn leider ist es ohne Käuferschutz so einfach, bei Online-Verkäufen andere Personen zu betrügen.


----------



## User12345 (25 April 2020)

Hallo, passt zwar nicht hierher, da kein Computerbetrug, aber ich bin seit 1. Januar die Vermieterin von einem Hr. Kevin Kremer in Waldbröl. Warum ich hier schreibe kann sich wohl jeder denken. Über Kontakte zu Personen, die Anzeigen gestellt haben bzw. Informationen für mich haben würden sich meine Anwältin und ich freuen.


----------



## User12345 (25 April 2020)

Der letzte Beitrag war von mir. Habe mich mal registriert, damit ich hier ordentlich kommunizieren kann


----------



## jupp11 (25 April 2020)

Kannst du gerichtsfest beweisen, dass es "der" Kevin Kremer ist, um den es in diesem Thread geht?
Ich würde vorsichtig sein.
Der Betrüger auf  ebay benutzt viele Fakenamen  von existierenden Personen.


----------



## User12345 (25 April 2020)

Hallo jupp11, das ist genau der Grund, warum ich hier keine Details nenne und nennen möchte. Ich versuche genau das herauszufinden, nämlich, ob es sich um dieselbe Person handelt. Die Person mit der ich zu tun habe hat diesen Namen angegeben bei Anmietung der Wohnung und wohnt auch dort. Würde alles normal laufen mit dem Mietverhältnis, hätte ich hier nicht geschrieben.


----------



## derfeRz (17 Mai 2020)

Hey alle miteinander. Hat eigentlich schon irgend jemand Erfolg gehabt gegen diesen Typen??


----------



## User12345 (17 Mai 2020)

Hallo,
ja und nein, Details werde ich hier nicht schreiben. Ich habe Kontakt zu einem anderen User und wir wissen sicher, dass es sich um dieselbe Person handelt. Er ist auch auffindbar. Rechtliche Schritte wurden und werden eingeleitet.


----------



## CharlyUlli (13 Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen. Ich weiss nicht ob wir von der selben Person reden.
Ich habe bei eBay Kleinanzeigen Ware zum Verkauf angeboten. Umgehend bekam ich Post von einem K.Kremer.  Er sprach von Interesse an dem Artikel. Gleichzeitig kam die Frage zurück, dass er für sein Geschäft noch nach Goldschmuck Uhren und anderen hochwertigen Dingen sucht und ob wir solche Dinge noch zu Hause hätten. Klang erst seriös. Doch dann hatte ich den Verdacht, dass es sich um ein ausspionieren handeln könnte. Kurz darauf bekam ich eine ähnliche Anfrage von einem angeblich anderen vermeintlichen Kaufinteressenten. Das hat mich dann stutzig gemacht und habe beide Interessenten geblockt. Könnte das vielleicht etwas mit eurem Kevin zu tun haben? Oder hat jemand ähnliches schon gehört. Also für mich klingt das stark nach krimineller Energie. Ausspionieren ob man Dinge von hohem Wert zu Hause hat.


----------



## jupp11 (13 Juli 2020)

CharlyUlli schrieb:


> Könnte das vielleicht etwas mit eurem Kevin zu tun haben?


Da es sich höchstwahrscheinlich  um gefakte ID handelt, ist   nicht feststellbar, ob es derselbe Be....  ist
Hat er ein Angebot gemacht?


----------



## CharlyUlli (13 Juli 2020)

Angebot nicht mehr. Ich hatte nur geschrieben dass wir nach der Renovierung einiges verkaufen. Aber nur Dinge aus dem täglichen Leben. Dann kam nichts mehr zurück und das obwohl ja ein sehr großes Interesse bestand. Von dem anderen kam auch nichts mehr. Jetzt sind sie ja eh geblockt und können nicht mehr antworten. Bin mal gespannt. Werde auf jeden Fall die nächste Zeit mal die Augen offen halten wenn ich wieder etwas kaufe oder verkaufe


----------



## jupp11 (13 Juli 2020)

CharlyUlli schrieb:


> Werde auf jeden Fall die nächste Zeit mal die Augen offen halten wenn ich wieder *etwas kaufe* oder verkaufe


Auf keinen  Fall Vorkasse! Ware <> Bares


----------



## CharlyUlli (13 Juli 2020)

Das habe ich aus den ganzen posts schon herausgelesen. Werde auch nur noch Artikel kaufen die ich auch selber vor Ort gegen Ware bezahle. Danke für alle Infos


----------



## GastXYZ (29 Dezember 2020)

Der Typ ist rechtskräftig verurteilt. Aber das wissen alle, die Anzeige erstattet hatten. Gezahlte Beträge bleiben freilich Lehrgeld...,)


----------



## Mel5682 (17 August 2021)

Guten Tag, 
Ich habe derzeit auch Kontakt über eBay Kleinanzeigen mit einem Kevin "Krämer", der erst frisch registriert ist seit wir miteinander schreiben. Er bietet uns 200€ für Porzellan und fragt noch nach Schmuck. Ähnlich wie oben geschrieben. Ich habe ihn, bevor ich hier recherchiert habe, eh schon hin gehalten, da wir erst noch nach unserem Schmuck schauen wollten was eigentlich da ist.
Mir kommt es jetzt so vor, dass er wieder aktiv ist.
Ich werde wohl nicht an ihn verkaufen und uns  nicht in irgendeine Art von Gefahr begeben.
Bin froh, dass hier so ausführlich beschrieben wird, was alles Betrug sein kann. 
Man muss echt immer ein gesundes Misstrauen haben.
LG


----------



## marinas (20 August 2021)

Mel5682 schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> Ich habe derzeit auch Kontakt über eBay Kleinanzeigen mit einem Kevin "Krämer", der erst frisch registriert ist seit wir miteinander schreiben. Er bietet uns 200€ für Porzellan und fragt noch nach Schmuck. Ähnlich wie oben geschrieben. Ich habe ihn, bevor ich hier recherchiert habe, eh schon hin gehalten, da wir erst noch nach unserem Schmuck schauen wollten was eigentlich da ist.
> Mir kommt es jetzt so vor, dass er wieder aktiv ist.
> Ich werde wohl nicht an ihn verkaufen und uns  nicht in irgendeine Art von Gefahr begeben.
> ...


habe gerade auch bei kleinanzeigen eine nachricht von dem bekommen. fragt auch nach schmuck! lg


----------



## Thilo (4 November 2021)

der ist wieder aktiv:

Schönen guten Tag, Ihr Artikel hat mein Interesse geweckt und ich würde diesen gerne erwerben. Wäre eine Besichtigung des Artikels möglich? Ich bin grade dabei ein Geschäft zu eröffnen und bin deshalb auf der Suche nach zahlreichen Gegenständen. Ich hätte noch eine andere Frage und zwar, suche ich momentan Schmuck aller Art, da es ebenfalls eine kleine Schmuckecke dort geben soll. Dafür suche ich: -Modeschmuck -Goldschmuck -Silberschmuck -Bernsteinschmuck -Zahngold -Alte Armband- und Taschenuhren Wäre dort auch etwas vorhanden? Dann würde ich meine benötigten Materialien zum prüfen des Schmuckes dabei haben. Ich würde mich über eine Rückmeldung sehr freuen. MfG Krämer


----------



## Guest123 (9 November 2021)

Hallo,
genau den gleichen Text habe ich auch gerade über EBay Kleinanzeigen geschickt bekommen.
Habe vor einer Stunde einen Schrank eingestellt und mich über die schnelle Anfrage und vor allem das zusätzliche Interesse an Schmuck gewundert…
Gut, dass ich direkt misstrauisch geworden bin und ein wenig recherchiert habe…
Man kann wirklich nicht vorsichtig genug sein!
Danke für die Infos in diesem Forum!


----------



## Gost (10 Dezember 2021)

Hallo,
ich habe vor einigen Tagen auch Kontakt zu einem "*Kevin*" in Ebay-Kleinanzeigen gehabt. Er inserierte ein Satz Motorradkoffer und noch einige Dinge mehr. 
Um es vorweg zu nehmen, ich war so leichtsinnig und habe ihm dafür 370€ auf ein Paypalkonto überwiesen, leider deklariert als Freund/ Geschenk! Er wollte sich die Gebühren bei Paypal sparen! Zuviel Vertrauen wird bestraft !
Als ich den Anzeigentext 15min später gegooglet habe, hatte er ca. 3 Wochen vorher die gleiche Anzeige mit Konto "*K&L*" geschaltet. Als ich ihm das im Chat sofort mitteilte, wandelte sich das Konto umgehend in "*KHL*" um. 
Ich habe EK informiert, ihn über Paypal ein Frist zur Rückzahlung (sonst Anzeige) gesetzt. Strafanzeige habe ich dann am 08.12.2021 online bei der Polizei gestellt.
Hier sein Paypalkonto und der Inhaber dieses Kontos:
[email protected]
Dzudzo Esad

Ich denke, dass es mehrere Personen die Userkonten hacken, deren Artikel verkaufen und sich das Geld auf ein Paypalkonto überweisen lassen.
Ein Paypalkonto wird allerdings nur eingerichtet wenn der Inhaber ein Bankkonto hat und die Probeüberweisung (Centbetrag) von Paypal auf sein Bankkonto bestätigt. Ein Bankkonto bekommt man nur durch eindeutigen Personalienbeweis.


----------



## Reducal (10 Dezember 2021)

Gost schrieb:


> Ein Paypalkonto wird allerdings nur eingerichtet wenn der Inhaber ein Bankkonto hat und die Probeüberweisung (Centbetrag) von Paypal auf sein Bankkonto bestätigt. Ein Bankkonto bekommt man nur durch eindeutigen Personalienbeweis.



Entschuldigung aber da liegst du völlig daneben! Bei PayPal kann man schummeln bis sich die Balken biegen und ein Bankkonto muss man weder für einen seriösen- noch für einen Geisteraccount angeben.

Bei PayPal kann man zum Einzug von Beträgen oder zur Ausschüttung von Guthaben entweder eine IBAN oder Kreditkartendaten hinterlegen und den PayPal-Account darüber verifizieren. *Müssen muss man das aber nicht.* Man kann ja auch gleich - wie sehr wahrscheinlich in deinem Fall - eingehendes Guthaben auf andere PayPal-Accounts oder andere Zahlungssysteme umbuchen oder von dem Guthaben einfach irgendwo einkaufen, sei es z. B. auch Buchungen auf Kryptoaccounts.


----------



## Reducal (10 Dezember 2021)

Dieser Kevin Dingsda sieht mir fast schon aus wie ein Markenzeichen, eine Signatur des Halunken, ein Stinkefinger für seine Opfer.


----------



## Gost (10 Dezember 2021)

Ja kann sei, aber der Weg müsste sich doch von Rechtssystem verfolgen lassen und vielleicht sogar soweit bis zum Täter! Wenn der eine IBAN, oder Kreditkartendaten angibt, muss er diese ja auch durch Personaldaten erworben bzw. eingerichtet haben. Wenn er sich für das erschlichene Guthaben gleich etwas kaufen würde, hätte er ja immer nur Sachwerte die er sich ja auch irgendwo an eine Adresse hinschicken lassen müsste.
Aber ok, letztendlich geht es hier ja darum gesetzestreue *Mitbürger zu warnen*, die nichts weiter, als etwas verkaufen, oder kaufen möchten!
Und das kann ich nur unterstützen.
Ebay-Kleinanzeigen informierte mich in dieser Sache mit dem Standardtext "Wir haben das Nutzerkonto des Anbieters, mit dem du Kontakt hattest, eingeschränkt. Wir nehmen an, dass das Nutzerkonto missbräuchlich durch Dritte verwendet wurde. Ohne Wissen des eigentlichen Kontoinhabers wurden entweder seine bestehende Anzeigen verändert, neue Anzeigen aufgegeben, oder Nachrichten in dessen Namen versendet."


----------



## Reducal (11 Dezember 2021)

Gost schrieb:


> Ja kann sei, aber der Weg müsste sich doch von Rechtssystem verfolgen lassen und vielleicht sogar soweit bis zum Täter! Wenn der eine IBAN, oder Kreditkartendaten angibt...


Es wird doch gar keine angegeben! Der PayPal-Account ist 1. nicht oder allenfalls mit falschen odernicht verfolgbaren Daten verifiziert und 2. erfolgt das Auscashen des erbeuteten Guthabens durch Umbuchungen, s. g. Buchungsrochaden.

Und nein, Rechtssysteme haben dem nur wenig entgegen zu setzen, sonst gäbe es diese Form des Betruges vielleicht ja gar nicht. Es ist so simpel über PayPal zu bescheißen - die größte Geldwaschmaschine der Welt!

Eine Person, die brav ihre Daten ordentlich angibt und die Verifizierungsprozesse durchläuft wird sich nur schwer vorstellen können, wie solche Betrugsmaschen ablaufen. Dazu braucht es schon die erforderliche, kriminelle Energie und/oder Phantasie.


----------



## jupp11 (11 Dezember 2021)

Reducal schrieb:


> Dazu braucht es schon die erforderliche, kriminelle Energie und/oder Phantasie.


Und  Naivität  der Betrugsopfer. Bei Transaktionen von hunderten   €  mit* völlig Unbekannten* sollte man mehr als wachsam/mißtrauisch sein sein.

Bares = Ware an Ort und Stelle  und umgekehrt. und  auch  dann sorgfältig überprüfen.


----------



## Mialena (15 Mai 2022)

Ich wurde heute auch von Kevin Krämer auf Ebayk. angeschrieben …bei euch war es ja letztes Jahr 
Er hat wieder die gleiche Masche wie damals bei einigen von euch !
Ich habe auch einen Schrank inseriert .


----------



## jupp11 (15 Mai 2022)

Wenn das in einer Anfrage drin steht:* Finger weg!!!*





Es sind  in 99,99%  Betrüger !


----------



## Mialena (15 Mai 2022)




----------



## Mialena (15 Mai 2022)

Er lässt es nicht…


----------



## Gost (15 Mai 2022)

@Mialena 
lass den Typendoch einfach mal kommen um sein Gesicht zu sehen!
Es brauch ja nicht bei Dir sein. 
Außerdem könnte z.B. die Polizei ja auch gleich seine Identität überprüfen!
Vor diese Schmuckbegutachtungs-Masche hat man in den Medien schon vor einem Jahr gewarnt. Sie kommen und schauen sich den Schmuck an, dann sagen sie dir einen Preis der in keinem Verhältnis zur Ware steht.

Oder einfach mal bei der Polizei anfragen, ob man Interesse an solche Betrüger hat!


----------



## Mialena (15 Mai 2022)

Ja ,da hast du vollkommen Recht!
Das habe ich im nachhinein auch gefacht …
Mein Schwager ist bei def Polizei.Ich werde ihn das morgen mal erzählen…


----------



## Gost (15 Mai 2022)

Ich habe damals einen Strafantrag bei der Polizei gestellt und die Beweise übergeben!
Die Polizei hat dann bei Paypal eine Anfrage zum diesem mutmaßlichen Konto gestellt und Paypal hat dann geantwortet, dass es dieses Konto bei Paypal nicht gibt und auch nie gegeben hat!
Auch die Polizei hat sich sehr gewundert. 
Die Anzeige ist dann ca. 3 Monate später von der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft eingestellt worden!


----------



## Gast234 (6 Juli 2022)

Der Typ wurde Ende 2020 rechtskräftig verurteilt... Leider keine Rückzahlung des Schadens da "keine Wertgegenstände zur Rückgewinnungshilfe" gefunden werden konnten. Versuche zurzeit seine Adresse rauszufinden um einen Mahnantrag an den lieben Herr zu schicken. Habe seine alte Telefonnummer, eine seiner IBAN's sowie die damals auf Ebay angegebene Adresse sowie sein Facebook-Konto.


----------



## Kleinanzeige (3 November 2022)

„Schönen Guten Tag,

Ihr Artikel hat mein Interesse geweckt und ich würde diesen Gerne erwerben. Wäre eine Besichtigung des Artikels möglich?

Ich bin gerade dabei ein Geschäft zu 
eröffnen und bin deshalb auf der 
Suche nach zahlreichen Gegenständen.

Ich hätte noch eine andere Frage
und zwar, suche ich momentan
Schmuck aller Art, da es ebenfalls 
eine kleine Schmuckecke dort geben soll.
Dafür Suche ich:

- Modeschmuck 
- Goldschmuck
- Silberschmuck
- Bernsteinschmuck
- Alte Armband- und Taschenuhren

Wäre dort auch etwas Vorhanden?
Dann würde ich meine benötigten 
Materialien zum prüfen des Schmuckes dabei haben. Ich würde mich über eine Rückmeldung
Sehr freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Robert“

Habe heute diese Anfrage auf meine Anzeige bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen zwecks eines Schrankes erhalten. Das scheint sehr ähnlich zu sein. 
Einfach nicht antworten?


----------



## jupp11 (3 November 2022)

Kleinanzeige schrieb:


> Einfach nicht antworten?


Richtig, ab in die Tonne


----------



## Reducal (3 November 2022)

Gast234 schrieb:


> Der Typ wurde Ende 2020 rechtskräftig verurteilt... Leider keine Rückzahlung des Schadens da "keine Wertgegenstände zur Rückgewinnungshilfe" gefunden werden konnten. Versuche zurzeit seine Adresse rauszufinden um einen Mahnantrag an den lieben Herr zu schicken.


Gerade hier darüber gestolpert. Gast234 schreibt selbst, dass nix zu holen ist und will einen Mahnbescheid für Ü30€ auf deine Kosten beantragen, dem man einfach nur widersprechen kann?


----------



## Melanie_Melly (4 Januar 2023)

Wahnsinn.. hab auch so eine Anfrage bei eBay Kleinanzeigen bekommen, habe einen Schrank drin..
Hab mit „nein, kein Schmuck oder anderes nur. Inserierte Sachen sind zu verkaufen“ geantwortet. Dann kam nichts mehr. Und mein Gefühl sagte mir, Google ihn mal, wenn er ein Geschäft eröffnen will, ist er sicherlich Google bar. Daraufhin kam ich auf dieses Forum direkt. Einfach Wahnsinn wie viele Jahre das scheinbar schon abgezogen wird.. 

ist denn bei einen der Anzeigen schon etwas rausgekommen?


----------



## Melanie_Melly (4 Januar 2023)

Nachtrag: seh gerade den Text mit der Verurteilung 2020


----------

